# que me descubrió (nome de una ciudad)



## irene.acler

Hola
Tengo una duda con respecto a la siguiente frase:

_Dedicado a XXX, *que me descubrió* (nombre de una ciudad)_

¿Se podría traducir de esta manera?

_Dedicato a XXX, che mi ha fatto conoscere YYY._

El uso de la forma pronominal del este verbo me hace dudar, porque una traducción literal (_xxx, che mi ha scoperto/rivelato yyy_) no me parece adecuada, y tampoco tiene mucho sentido en mi opinión.

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## chlapec

¿Por qué no "mi ha fatto scoprire"?


----------



## irene.acler

¡A veces me pierdo en un vaso de agua! Sí, creo que queda bien, gracias.
De todas formas, a ver si también hay otros aportes.


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Hola
> Tengo una duda con respecto a la siguiente frase:
> 
> _Dedicado a XXX, *que me descubrió* (nombre de una ciudad)_
> 
> ¿Se podría traducir de esta manera?
> 
> _Dedicato a XXX, che mi ha fatto conoscere YYY._
> 
> El uso de la forma pronominal del este verbo me hace dudar, porque una traducción literal (_xxx, che mi ha scoperto/rivelato yyy_) no me parece adecuada, y tampoco tiene mucho sentido en mi opinión.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


Hola
Te aclaro que en español tampoco tiene mucho sentido.
Tendría si dijera "que me hizo descubrir", "que me ayudó a descubrir". A menos que hubiese querido usar "descubrir" con la acepción de "Destapar lo que está tapado o cubierto"... pero no sé.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y no es mejor "Mi fece"? No hay suficiente contesto como para situar el "momento" y además Schenker tiene razón. Así que sería más correcto mandarlo a un pasado más lejano para dar margen a una "exploración" posterior al descubrimiento.


----------



## irene.acler

¿Por qué no tiene sentido la frase en español? Quiero decir, ¿es la forma del verbo que no tiene sentido? Porque en italiano se puede usar la forma pronominal (¿o es reflexiva? boh...) de un verbo, en sentido muy coloquial. 
Por ejemplo, una madre habla con su amiga y le dice: "mio figlio non *mi* mangia niente". En español resultaría "mi hijo no *me* come nada", ¿verdad? Pues lo mismo ocurre en la frase esa, ¿no?


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi con "Fece" es correcta, con "Mi ha fatto" no. No tiene que ver con la forma pronominal (Que por otra parte y con mis pésimos conocimientos teóricos de la grámatica no creo que sea éste el caso) sino con el mismo verbo. Es lo que dice Schenker, no todas las acepciones pueden llevar el "me" y en este caso"Descubrir" se refiere a la parte oculta de la ciudad, la que no se ve a simple vista (Un cornetto a las tres de la  mañana en un horno, por poner algo que los turistas no ven nunca en Roma)


----------



## irene.acler

No sé, la verdad es que yo puse el pretérito perfecto porque por aquí el pretérito indefinido lo usamos muy poco, para no decir nunca. Pero, efectivamente, no tengo que conformarme con las normas de aquí, sino con el italiano "estándar".

Pero, sinceramente, no me atrevería a decir que "mi ha fatto" no es correcta. La frase en sí es correcta, luego claro, todo depende del contexto al que se refiere el autor.


----------



## Schenker

Yo con el italiano no me meto. 

Si es en ese español coloquial que mencionas, podría ser. Pero como era un tema relacionado con literatura no me imaginé que un escritor escribiera así, ni siquiera en una dedicatoria.

En un contexto formal es absolutamente incorrecto.

Ciao


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Por ejemplo, una madre habla con su amiga y le dice: "mio figlio non *mi* mangia niente". En español resultaría "mi hijo no *me* come nada", ¿verdad? Pues lo mismo ocurre en la frase esa, ¿no?


Hola Irene, y los demás: No, no es el mismo ejemplo. En "mi hijo no me come nada" "me" se usa para agregar expresividad a la acción, pero es un "me" innecesario. En cambio en la expresión "me hizo descubrir" el "me" es un objeto indirecto necesario, ya que "alguien hace descubrir algo a alguien (a mí). Coincido con Schenker en que en español no decimos: "Me descubrió la ciudad" -excepto por la pluma de algún gran escritor- sino "me la hizo descubrir". Capisci?


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, sí, entiendo la diferencia. Lo mismo sería en italiano si digo "mi fece conoscere la città" y "mi scoprì la città". Se tratará de una "licenza poetica".


----------



## Dudu678

Pues yo creo que _que me hizo descubrir _es totalmente equivalente a _que me descubrió_ en esta ocasión y por analogía también la versión italiana, siempre que nuestros amigos que dominan el idioma crean que suena bien.


----------



## irene.acler

Dudu678 said:


> Pues yo creo que _que me hizo descubrir _es totalmente equivalente a _que me descubrió_ en esta ocasión y por analogía también la versión italiana, siempre que nuestros amigos que dominan el idioma crean que suena bien.


 
Ah, dices que es lo mismo...boh 

¿Pero no creéis que en "que me descubrió" el "me" podría ser innecesario (como dice Rayines), como en el caso de "mi hijo no me come nada?


----------



## neutrino2

Yo creo que la cuestión es que, si dices "que descubrió", no se entiende que te la hizo descubrir a ti, sino que la descubrió él mismo.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente. ¡Por algo el escritor habrá puesto ese "me"!


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Ah, dices que es lo mismo...boh
> 
> ¿Pero no creéis que en "que me descubrió" el "me" podría ser innecesario (como dice Rayines), como en el caso de "mi hijo no me come nada?


Pero yo dije que *es* necesario en el caso de "me hizo descubrir" .


----------



## irene.acler

Rayines said:


> Pero yo dije que *es* necesario en el caso de "me hizo descubrir" .


 
Sí, sí, claro, en este caso sí, es necesario. Uff, me parece que me he liado un poquito con todo esto


----------

